# Anybody need a woodworking job?



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Just throwing a line out there for anybody in the New York City area who could help out my sister-in-law with a project. She is redoing a kitchen and had cabinets brought in, but they want a table top for their island made of wood, rather than granite or anything else. They are looking for something like the top shown in the pictures here:

http://www.houzz.com/photos/4416069/Farmhouse-style-home-farmhouse-kitchen-detroit

http://www.houzz.com/photos/742232/Haynes-Kitchen-eclectic-kitchen-nashville

Or these ones:




























I'm not sure what species they are looking for. Their cabinets and floors are cherry wood- but the floors are stained honey, and the cabinets a dark chocolate. I don't think they are looking for an exact match or anything, probably something more on the rustic side. Maple would probably be what I'd go with, or cherry. I think they want about 1.5 inches thick, by 8 feet long by 3 feet wide. Here are two pictures of their current kitchen.



















Their budget is a bit flexible, and it's definitely reasonable for this project. If anyone in that area is willing to work with them, they would be appreciative. I can set you up with contact information for them. They are very friendly folks. I'd normally do this myself for them, but living in Massachusetts makes long-distance projects sort of tough.

Thanks for considering! Please leave a comment and/or PM me if you have any questions about the project, or would like the business.

Bailey


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Ask rob or Kaleb the Swede , both in New Jersey.


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

I would be happy to take the job. I live just north of NYC and handle projects in the city from time to time. Better access to wood being outside of the metropolis anyway. I have access to circular sawn wood that is perfect for the rustic skip-planed look shown.

You or they can check out some of my work at www.cleanairwoodworks.com. Disclaimer - my site has been acting funny lately so some pics do now show. 
Matt Rogers
Clean Air Woodworks
845-384-2994


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

danish oiled hickory would be sweet


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

I just happen to have some dry wide hickory flitches and also use a lot of Tried and True zero-VOC danish oil, but they are more like 6/4 boards and maybe not quite thick enough. Although even 1" of solid hickory is quite a hefty table top.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

mrfid have a friend who custom builder on long island . He has access to live edge slaps if sister would be interested in something like that or a table in pictures his name is Bob Schendorf shop is in huntington long island if interested pm me will give you his number .


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

shopdog lives up there in ny


----------

